# Help with sand in filter...



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi I am new here and have a question. I have a 20 gal tank with white sand (med grainy but not powdery). I have a mix of live and plastic plants as well as terra cotta pots. I have 3 convicts that get along great (for convicts). My issues.. I have a HOB filter on back that was fine when I had gravel but now keeps clogging up with sand. My convicts are constanly digging and re arranging things and I also have a long bubble curtain wand in the back of the tank that they either bury or dig up. So as you can see there is always some sand thrown around the tank and it gets into my HOB. I have tried to use a piece of nylon around it but the motor starts straining in a few days and there is sand and debris stuck to it. So I could use some advice on that.. Also there is this brow crud growing everywhere.. not totally sure what it is... but I think possibly diatoms... so how do I get rid of it.. and also my water is kinda cloudy from the filter issues.. what to do? I would really appreciate any help. I also am short on funds right now... so buying another expensive filter system wont work for me right now...

Thanks for the help...
Becca


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Your intake needs to be about 4 or 5 inches from the bottom. You can even go a little shorter. If it doesn't have seperations in the intake tube you might be able to cut it shorter and would help. 

I have sand in all my tanks and with plecos that like to push the sand around with their tails, I don't get the sand in my filters on the bigger tanks. My smaller tanks are all sponge filters.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Run a pre-filter over the intake. Should help.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was thinking a pre-filter sponge (like James said) on the intake would help, but you said that nylon gets clogged... you could always try it.

I'd also try shortening the intake tubing (like Susan said) so that it's not so close to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

My intake is at least 6 inches or more above the sand but my convicts are always digging and spitting sand and all that fun stuff. and they throw sand onto my bubble screen so it floats it up. i have ordered a sponge prefilter. here is hoping it works.. thanks for the info. Does anyone know how to get rid of brown crud in the tank? diatoms I think...


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Turn the filter off? *old dude


----------

